# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Bà lang Lằn chữa xương khớp ở Lạng sơn

## Tuấn

Kính các bác, em lập cái thớt này để mọi người chia xẻ thông tin những nơi chữa bệnh có uy tín ạ.

Vụ bà lang Lằn ở Lạng sơn là việc mà em là người trong cuộc nên em đưa lên đây, nhà minh chả may có ai cần vái tứ phương thì có thêm một địa chỉ để mà vái ạ.

Số là bà xã nhà em, chả biết có phải can cái tội hay chèn ép, bắt nạn người hiền lành là em hay không mà ông trời ông ấy bắt tội. 3 năm trước đi loạng quạng ngoài đường bị xe nó húc cho một cái, gãy béng mất cái chân. 

Vết thương không gì lắm, gãy kín thôi. Đưa vào viện thì được các bác sỹ đầu ngành ở đây chăm sóc vô cùng chu đáo, khuyến mại thêm ít vi trùng thành ra mổ xong thì nhiễm trùng, chữa nhiễm trùng xong thì mất toi nửa năm. 

Roài, chữa xong cái nhiễm trùng là may lắm lắm rồi, đỡ phải cưa chân là phúc nhà em còn lớn chán. Tập vật lý trị liệu mới phát hiện ra các bác sĩ nhà mình làm ăn vô cùng cẩn thận, gãy ống chân thì bắn đinh vào chân, tiện thể khuyến mại thêm cho một chiếc xuyên béng từ ống chân lên khớp gối. Thôi thế là hết cả tập, chả còn co với duỗi ở đâu được nữa.

Roài, chờ cho xương nó liền xong, tháo được đinh ra thì cái khớp nó cứng béng lại roài. Tập thế nào cũng không được. 

Mất hơn 1 năm thuê người đến bẻ chân cho nó phục hồi mà chả ăn thua tẹo nào, thế là cái chân bà xã em nó cứng ngắc như cây vitme, đặng thị tèo roài.

Mới đây có người mách lên lạng sơn, tìm bà lang Lằn chữa thử xem. Roài, Lạng sơn thì lạng sơn. Ở đâu mách là em đi.

Bà xã em thuê ks ở đấy 2 tuần để chữa. Được 3 ngày thì cái chân nó gập được 90 độ, sau 2 tuần thì nó gập được tối đa như em và các bác gập được í ạ.

Bà xã em sướng chả khác gì người chết sống lại.

Toàn bộ chi phí bà Lằn lấy là 1,5 triệu, chỉ bằng 5 ngày thuê vật lý trị liệu ở HN.

Các bác tìm nhà bà lang này thì lên thị xã Lạng sơn, đến chợ Đông kinh, hỏi xe ôm đến nhà bà Lằn ở gần đó là người ta chỉ ạ. Cũng dễ tìm.

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, cnclaivung, LEDUC, nhatson, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Em đang bị cứng cái lưng.
Biến nặng từ lần khuân vác đồ nặng cách nay hơn con giáp. Lần đó em khuân đồ nặng, lại phải leo cầu thang. Bị đau nhưng SV nghèo nên cắn răng chịu, thời gian trôi qua cũng hết đau.
Sau đó thì lâu lâu nó lại trở chứng đau nhẹ, em đi khám thì nó bảo là em bị gai.. đến khi khám ra bệnh thì nó thành ra như vầy.

Giờ em làm gì cũng được, chỉ có chuyện kia là không khỏe như trước nữa thôi ạ. Vậy theo bác thì em cần luyện chuyện kia cho khỏe lại, hay thuốc than thế nào ạ.

----------


## cnclaivung

cảm ơn cụ nhiều, em bị khớp gối 8 năm, trời lạnh là nhức nhối không thể tả, mà chụp thì cứ bảo không có gì,lêo lên thang thì được chứ xuống thì không được, đạp máy xe mà không nỗ đối với em là cực hình, chắc em khăn gối đi 1 chuyến thử ạ, cảm ơn bác nhiều

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Làm một tour khám phá miền Bắc đi các cụ!

----------


## suu_tam

Em thì là khach quen của cô Tý ở Chũ, Bắc Giang.

----------


## solero

> Em thì là khach quen của cô Tý ở Chũ, Bắc Giang.


Khách quen là sao hả cụ? chữa đi chữa lại ạ?

----------


## Tuấn

Em xác nhận vụ cô Tý ở Chũ, Bắc giang.

Đầu tuần này em bê cái bàn quá nặng, nghe cái khục một nhát đau điếng ở lưng, thế là xong cái đĩa đệm rồi ạ.
Đau mât 2 ngày, chả làm ăn gì được, tối hôm qua bia bọt có ông chú thấy em đau, hỏi dư lào .... thế là sáng nay mấy chú cháu em lên Bắc giang.

Đến nơi, 1h cô Tý bắt đầu làm việc, có khoảng 30 người, em xếp hàng gần cuối. 2 h đến lượt em, cô ấy lấy tay vuốt 1 cái, ấn hự, hự ... chưa được đâu .... hự phát thứ 3, xong rồi đấy. Ngồi dậy, rờ rờ cái xương cổ, bấm bấm chi đó, túm cổ em vặn ngoéo cái roạch. 

Khỏi luôn các bác ạ.

Mấy hôm trước người em cứng đơ như ma nơ canh, chiều hôm nay em lại có thế quấn sà rông đi múa lăm vông được òi  :Smile: 

Có bác nào cũng bị đau lưng, thoát vị đĩa đệm do hoang dâm vô độ, à quên do bê vác quá nặng thì cũng nên đi ấn một nhát cho cái đĩa đệm nó trở lại đúng vị trí của nó. Đừng dùng thuốc tây hay giảm đau vì cái đĩa với khớp xương sống nó bị lệch rồi, để thế chả bao giờ nó khỏi hẳn được đâu ạ, làm cái gì nặng tẹo nó lại đau trở lại.

----------


## biết tuốt

úi giờ e mới để ý thớt này, em thì chả gì nặng mỗi bả vai thi thoảng hơi nhức mỏi ...quay tay hơi đau (tức là nắm chặt tay quay vù vù như  vận động viên khởi động trước khi bơi ấy )  khả năng hôm nào lên lạng sơn chơi tí , tiện....... buôn ít hàng cho chị em  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## suu_tam

Đi cô Tý ở Chũ, Bắc Giang
Nếu bị trong thời gian ngắn đi luôn thì sẽ khỏi luôn.
Nếu để lâu sẽ thành mãn tính.
Lúc đó cơ, xương thần kinh bị ảnh hưởng rồi.
Ngoài ra lại còn đi điều trị các thể loại thuốc thang, trị liệu,... càng làm bệnh mãn tính.

Hiểu đơn giản cô Tý này như những vị chữa trật xương khớp, gẫy chân tay thông thường nhưng cô ấy ở ĐẲNG CẤP cao hơn. Đó là sờ và cảm nhận được bằng tay, rút nắn chuẩn và có thể rút, nắn gần như khắp các vị trí xương trên cơ thể, còn với các vị thông thường thì chỉ ở ngón, cổ cẳng tay chân...

Đó là trình độ kỹ thuật hoàn toàn không có thần thánh gì cả đâu ạ.
Các bác mà làm cơ khí có trót dại mang vác lệch đi thế bị đâu cái thì cố gắng đi luôn sau này đỡ lăn tăn.

----------


## suu_tam

> Khách quen là sao hả cụ? chữa đi chữa lại ạ?


Em hồi xưa thoát vị lâu năm sau đó đã mổ. Lưng giờ yếu kém mà miệng ăn nhà thì nhiều. Nên em cứ thỉnh thoảng mang vác nặng hoặc lệch lại bị đau.
Đau thì lại đi, đi về khỏi lại vác. Vì mồm nó có nghỉ ăn cơm được đâu.

----------


## nhatson

> Em xác nhận vụ cô Tý ở Chũ, Bắc giang.
> 
> Đầu tuần này em bê cái bàn quá nặng, nghe cái khục một nhát đau điếng ở lưng, thế là xong cái đĩa đệm rồi ạ.
> Đau mât 2 ngày, chả làm ăn gì được, tối hôm qua bia bọt có ông chú thấy em đau, hỏi dư lào .... thế là sáng nay mấy chú cháu em lên Bắc giang.
> 
> Đến nơi, 1h cô Tý bắt đầu làm việc, có khoảng 30 người, em xếp hàng gần cuối. 2 h đến lượt em, cô ấy lấy tay vuốt 1 cái, ấn hự, hự ... chưa được đâu .... hự phát thứ 3, xong rồi đấy. Ngồi dậy, rờ rờ cái xương cổ, bấm bấm chi đó, túm cổ em vặn ngoéo cái roạch. 
> 
> Khỏi luôn các bác ạ.
> 
> ...


tuổi thọ và sức khỏe tỉ lệ nghịch dẫu sao thì cũng phải dưới 25kg, nặng hơn thẹm người hoac dùng tools

----------


## Tuấn

Kính các bác, em vào Sì gòn chơi đã mấy hôm mà cái lưng đau quá, đành nằm bẹp một chỗ  :Frown: 

Vụ thoát vị đĩa đệm hay xương sống này lúc bình thường thì không để ý, đến khi bị rồi thì oải thật ạ.

Anh em diến đàn toàn dân chế cháo, cái bệnh này các bác nào chưa bị nên cẩn thận khi bê vác tẹo, đừng để như em mà khổ ra ạ.

Em chơi thể thao từ nhỏ, cái vụ đau lưng em được đào tạo bài bản ra phết, tưởng chừng chả  bao giờ em sẽ bị cả, vậy mà vẫn bị các cụ ạ.

Khi các cụ bê vật nặng, chú ý cho lưng nó thẳng, đừng cúi lom khom, khi cúi lực tác động lên đốt sống gấp 4 lần lúc mình để lưng thẳng.



Thứ nữa là không phải lúc nào mình cũng bê được một vật nặng như lúc nào ạ. Hôm em bị đau lưng là em bê cái bàn, lúc ấy buổi trưa, mọi người đang nghỉ nên em ngại gọi, cái bàn nó có gần 100 cân thôi, 2 thằng bê là được rồi. Lúc bước qua cái bậc, cúi cúi nhìn nhìn, thấy nhói một phát, thế là xong cái lưng.

Đi chữa về, hết đau, đấu xong 2 cái tủ điện thì đau lại vì cái tội lộn gầm máy để luồn dây điện.

Lại chữa, lại khỏi, đi thuê người ta cắt sắt, ngồi chờ cắt mấy miếng dày 8cm, đường kính 270 mà thấy lâu quá, ra đống đầu mẩu bới mấy miếng vừa vừa, lom khom một lúc lại đau lại....

Hồi trước  bố em cũng bị đau lưng, em có gửi cho mấy bài tập mà sau này hết đau, rảnh rang để em tìm lại, up lên cụ nào cũng bị thì tập với em cho vui  :Smile:

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Để làm cái cẩu, nghe ông anh nói mà ghê quá >.<

----------

